# Is a death notice legally required?



## Time (13 Jan 2013)

Is it a legal requirement to have a death notice if someone dies in Ireland? It may be customary etc etc but if one wanted to keep the death private is that allowed by law?


----------



## STEINER (13 Jan 2013)

Death notices are not compulsory, eg in the newspapers.  There is an obligation to record the death in the general register office.  This will be publicly available information as anyone can obtain a deceased person's death certificate when the death has been registered.

http://www.groireland.ie/registering_a_death.htm


----------



## Time (13 Jan 2013)

Naturally the death would be registered in the legal way.



> Death notices are not compulsory, eg in the newspapers


Great that is what I Wanted to know. So no need for Tipp FM to announce my passing after the 10 am news.


----------



## mercman (13 Jan 2013)

Time said:


> So no need for Tipp FM to announce my passing after the 10 am news.



Bad news Time. It's the undertakers that report it to the radio and news papers these days.


----------



## Padraigb (13 Jan 2013)

Time said:


> ... So no need for Tipp FM to announce my passing after the 10 am news.


I am sorry to hear of your demise which, I gather, was brought on by something you heard on the local news. Please accept my sympathy.


----------



## sam h (13 Jan 2013)

> Bad news Time. It's the undertakers that report it to the radio and news papers these days.


 
But the undertaker only does so at the request of the family - just make sure your family are aware you don't want the news of you demise to be broadcast on the local radiowaves & papers


----------



## Time (13 Jan 2013)

mercman said:


> Bad news Time. It's the undertakers that report it to the radio and news papers these days.


That much is in my will. No death notice to be published by anyone.


----------



## mercman (13 Jan 2013)

Normally the will is read after the burial.


----------



## Time (13 Jan 2013)

Not in my case. My executor is well aware of my wishes.


----------



## Padraigb (13 Jan 2013)

mercman said:


> Normally the will is read after the burial.


Bad idea. What if the will includes a direction that the testator be cremated?


----------



## SarahMc (14 Jan 2013)

Where does rip.ie get their information I wonder?


----------



## Time (14 Jan 2013)

`So if the undertaker is told not to place notices etc that wish should be complied with?


----------



## Mynydd (14 Jan 2013)

Yes - he won't do it unless he get paid for that service.

Rip.ie is only an additional €10


----------



## Time (14 Jan 2013)

Some people don't want everyone knowing. 

I was told it is something they charge you for any ways as part of the deal.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (14 Jan 2013)

This is a thread that interests me as I too don't want a death notice issued announcing my demise.


----------



## losttheplot (14 Jan 2013)

It's nice to let people on the other side know you're on the way though. Do the papers verify the information they're given or do they just publish what they're told. Have there ever been wind up death notices.


----------



## Time (14 Jan 2013)

> Have there ever been wind up death notices.


Yes there have been in the past. It has been used to intimidate people involved in drugs and the IRA. 

Now the papers only accept notices from undertakers.


----------

